# Weirdest Baby Name.......



## Deeva

Ok so what's the weirdest baby name you've ever heard? I know there's alot in Celebrity Land that are weird but what's the weirdest u've heard not by a famous person?? or if you can't think of any just name a weird celebrity one!

Mine is Blade....someone has actually called their daughter Blade!! my friend at work her neighbours daughter is called Blade! seriously!!!


----------



## JustLurking

Special. Poor Special, her name is just setting her up for teasing.


----------



## MomToBekah

Kyng (King)


----------



## Belie

I once went to school with a guy called Farrani Farrani. (His first name was Farrani and his last name was Farrani...)


----------



## Sara22

I know someone called jonathon jonathon!!! Wen I was pregnant I was lookin on my phone app for names and BRICK came up for a boy!!!


----------



## leahsbabybump

there was summat on telly about this other day there was a famous person called there kid moon cabin or sumat stuuuupid


----------



## beanz

you mean Moon Unit? Frank Zappa's Kid?


----------



## OliviaRae

My cousin named her daughter Sunshine ...... :wacko:


----------



## vintagecat

I knew a woman who literally had terrible names for all of her children, except maybe a few. The worst ones were Precious, Nova, and Princess. :S

To me, they sound more like cat names!


----------



## BellyBumpLove

I used to work for a billing agency and there was someone, no friggin joke, named Dancing Bear Disco Panda.... That's not even including _her_ last name :wacko:

Also, a girl I went to school with named her daughter Sage Teagarden and her son Bric Fire :dohh:


----------



## Stormynights

Deeva said:


> Ok so what's the weirdest baby name you've ever heard? I know there's alot in Celebrity Land that are weird but what's the weirdest u've heard not by a famous person?? or if you can't think of any just name a weird celebrity one!
> 
> Mine is Blade....someone has actually called their daughter Blade!! my friend at work her neighbours daughter is called Blade! seriously!!!

I knew a little boy named Blade!


----------



## discoclare

at dd nursery there is a duke, oddly his sister has a somewhat conventional name


----------



## Arlee

I know a little girl called Galaxy :-/


----------



## fidgets mammy

i knew a storm. a girl. a kaspa, a boy. but i have to admit i do like apple. dont know why. i just think its cute.


----------



## sarahloulou

i knew someone who was about to call thier child diesel then a mutual friend gave that name to her dog so she changed her mind :)


----------



## OliviaRae

Oh! And I was at a restaurant the other day and the waitress' name was Saturn


----------



## hawalkden

My friend has just had another daughter and called her Storm Blossom!... Her first daughter is called Blessing Hope. Which I like the name Blessing.

Nothing against 'weird' names but seriously what is wrong with Amy or Jessica. Not bloody Storm. 

I think people who have 'out the blue' names are setting their children to be different and have to live up to their name. e.g. Blessing has been suspended from school for breaking a boys arms becuase he was teasing her about her name. So shes not got a very angry attitude to people and when they ask about her name.


----------



## fidgets mammy

yeh its so true you have to hope that these cutesy names will actuallly suit the child. ive known a grace that was far from graceful. i thought i wanted oppy for a girl but then thought what if shes a right tom boy??? but atleast these names are pretty. storm blkessing etc i think can be a recipe for disaster if they go wrong.


----------



## Deeva

I just had this discussion with 2 girls at my work (1 of whom knows the girl called Blade).... 1 of the girls is Polish and my hubby is Indian so you i can understand names from various countries sounding strange to people not from that country... but naming ur child after silly objects like Brick or naming after a word that shouldn't be a name like Blossom, Bluebell, Psyche, Calypso...it's just wrong!! lol Yes they're unique but really u've got to imagine ur kid at school surrounded by Bens, Johns, Jordans, Dylans and ur childs name is Pilot, Sage, Apple, or Diva!!! really???
My user name is Deeva but that's just a nickname and it sounds like the Indian name of Divya!


----------



## MrsPoodle

i think it was Penn Jillette named his kid Pilot Inspektor? Found Navigator in our baby name book, made hubby lol...


----------



## shirlls

I heard of someone who called their baby (a boy) Blu Diggy! I still can't quite get my head around that one :wacko: .


----------



## makecaker

I've heard of a loveday....it was at private school though lol
I also know a ribbon


----------



## kitcatbaby

I know a little boy called Marmaduke (!) and a boy called Kasper but he is Polish and I think its quite a popular Polish name. I read that a lady called her daughter Shithied (pronounced shit-head?!) But I'm sure nobody would be so cruel...


----------



## Deeva

kitcatbaby said:


> I know a little boy called Marmaduke (!) and a boy called Kasper but he is Polish and I think its quite a popular Polish name. I read that a lady called her daughter Shithied (pronounced shit-head?!) But I'm sure nobody would be so cruel...

Yeah Kasper is popular in Poland, but we obviously see it as the friendly ghost lol Borys (Boris) is popular in Poland too.... they're defo names i wouldn't choose but u can understand that they are popular in those countries! Like Adetola is african or Abhishek is indian etc etc but naming ur child after an object or a describing word is just weird!

or even naming kids names that are usually named to pets like Buster! my aunt has a dog called Buster! lol


----------



## kari_an

I worked with a child called Patiene. My mum worked with a girl called Nature and I knew a little boy called Cosmic. They called him cozzie for short always reminded me of a swimsuit


----------



## alexis_

Not really heard any recently but I knew a girl at school who had a cousin (girl) called Story.. Thought it was weird but apparently it suits her..

I was watching the borrowers with my nephew and one of them is called Peagreen..
I couldn't help but wonder if someone is actually called that..


----------



## Maman

MrsPoodle said:


> i think it was Penn Jillette named his kid Pilot Inspektor? Found Navigator in our baby name book, made hubby lol...

it was jason lee. all respect for him washed down the drain.

i know of a child called khansa... its lovely when pronounced correctly- i thought it was kanser, like cancer, its actually khaaaan-sa.


----------



## RabidTwitch

jezzica


----------



## Maurie

My dad worked with a guy names Harry, last name Arms. .... Harry Arms???? that is so crazy :)


----------



## LockandKey

My sis in law works with kids, she told me about a child named La-a pronounced L-uh-dash-uh :wacko:

then there was Cashmere, like the expensive sweater material....oh my, poor children


----------



## Oobies

When I worked in OSHC one of the girls we cared for was called Storm, I kind of like it, & it's getting more popular, but I don't think I'd use it.
Also a friend of OH called her 3rd child Raven...the other 2 have reletively normal names.
I used to love the name Zaphrol (Zaf-rol, no idea where I got if from), but noone else ever did, so I've given up on it lol.

I've always loved names that sound like objects etc, like Courtney, Carmel (reminds me of caramal), Sage, ect. but I hate it when people go to extremes.


----------



## BellyBumpLove

LockandKey said:


> My sis in law works with kids, she told me about a child named La-a pronounced L-uh-dash-uh :wacko:

Wow - This has to be the winner of most ridiculous name* EVER*! :dohh:


----------



## babers

My son had an imaginary friend named Awesome. One day I was looking at the babies at the hospital nursery because my friend had a baby and I almost died when a little girl on their was named Awesome. It didn't even seem odd since we had heard so many stories about my sons Awesome.


----------



## babers

Oh.... and my brother just named his son Tiberius.


----------



## Oobies

Oooo I really like that. I have heard it somewhere but I can't remember where


----------



## ickle pand

It's not a bad name but my friends brother named his daughter Ebony, which is a little odd on a very pale white girl with red hair and freckles.


----------



## MrsPoodle

Remembered today, I briefly worked with a girl called Ria Lala. I thought it rocked!


----------



## Marie000

babers said:


> Oh.... and my brother just named his son Tiberius.

:haha:
If we have a son, that is what my oh would like to name it. But there's no way that's happening! :wacko:


----------



## Lil_Apple

A friend I went to school with has called her son 'Casper Cash' (Cash being the middle name) and if you had told me that I would have LOLd but the name REALLY suits the baby and them as a couple :thumbup:


----------



## lozza1uk

My nephew was apparently nearly called Wolf. Reminds me of the old long haired guy from Gladiators!


----------



## kiasuten

Just found out my cousin named his son Maximus.

All I can think of is Maximus Decimus Meridius, the guy from Gladiator.


----------



## 17thy

vintagecat said:


> I knew a woman who literally had terrible names for all of her children, except maybe a few. The worst ones were Precious, Nova, and Princess. :S
> 
> To me, they sound more like cat names!

I knew sisters named Precious and Princess :-k


----------



## 17thy

My daughter's name is Emerald Koi but we've never gotten any bad reaction from people. Although some might think it is stupid, :shrug: who cares lol.


----------



## Lyns06

A friend I went to school with named her BEAUTIFUL little daughter Jerusalem. Really? There's not even a cute nickname in there!! I've heard a lot of faith-based names, but that really takes the cake!

And, my little sister's best friend when she was a kid was a girl named "Candy"... her last name? Barr. She went on to become a stripper.. what did they expect?? =)


----------



## Maurie

I went to high school with a girl names Tequila


----------



## xSarahM

Retro.
Honest to god, a friend of a friend had her baby this weekend. They named him Retro.


----------



## arlosmama

Boleslaw....seriously....Boleslaw....


----------



## kitcatbaby

arlosmama said:


> Boleslaw....seriously....Boleslaw....

Poor kid! What's the betting he gets called coleslaw all the time?!


----------



## fairy3853

I love this thread, I cant stop laughing...Storm, Blade & duke...Storms my cat BLade was my Alsation & Duke was my first ever dog.


----------



## BellyBumpLove

Lyns06 said:


> And, my little sister's best friend when she was a kid was a girl named "Candy"... her last name? Barr. She went on to become a stripper.. what did they expect?? =)

:dohh:


----------



## tummymummy

My friend nearly called her son kruger she was set on it and i was begging her not to lol thank god she called him jackson :) xxx


----------



## danibeth2000

worked in pharmacy for years so i heard all sorts the strangest ever though had to be "I-A" pronounced (eye-dash-aa)


----------



## ickle pand

What is with these names that have a hyphen that's pronounced as part if the name? It's just bizarre! Lol!


----------



## The Alchemist

arlosmama said:


> Boleslaw....seriously....Boleslaw....

Well, Boleslaw is a polish name pronounced nothing like coleslaw. But yes, to the English speaking world, I can see this name being made fun of. But I just had to clarify it's definitely of polish origin.


----------



## kitcatbaby

The Alchemist said:


> arlosmama said:
> 
> 
> Boleslaw....seriously....Boleslaw....
> 
> Well, Boleslaw is a polish name pronounced nothing like coleslaw. But yes, to the English speaking world, I can see this name being made fun of. But I just had to clarify it's definitely of polish origin.Click to expand...

Thanks for educating me :)


----------



## AshleyR

My friends sister recently named her baby Silver. :\


----------



## 17thy

What's with all the IDIOTS naming their children with hyphens and saying "dash", stupid asses.


----------



## babers

I like the name Silver actually. If she has a brother they could name it Sterling!!!


----------



## Deeva

Well since i started this post, had a lot of great silly names.....so im gonna add a few that i found on a website.

Wilburforce (sounds like a parcel company)
Abcde (pronounced Ab-si-dee)
Alchemy (science name)
Alpine (reminds me of Alpen Museli Cereal)
Satchel (its a bag???? WTF)
Black
Booker (reminds me of the wholesaler company of the same name)
Boniface dohh:)
Cactus (its a plant??? WTF)
Jazz (have another kid called Fresh Prince!!)
Judas (just asking for trouble)
........................................... :saywhat:


----------



## LockandKey

Aalijah for a girl....

said exactly like Elijah for a boy, but this was for a girl...


----------



## LilDreamy

I like alijah :wacko:

And to be honest I Am one of those silly asses that love different and unique names. :/

I'm so sick and tired of the same old same old names being used over and over. It's time to start making new unique and interesting and cute names.

For example I like the names Gage, Miles (cousins names) Ryder, Blayze, Parker, and a few others that I can't think of at the moment. I like the name storm as well... I think it's fun coming up with new/cute names... Yes some of them are a bit stupid and ridiculous,,, but let's get creative with names.... People are different and unique so why can't their names be different and unique..

Though there is someone I work with that ended up naming their son Achilles..... Like the God or the tendon... Lmao... Some names are a bit too far fetched. :wacko:


----------



## CeeDee

BellyBumpLove said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> My sis in law works with kids, she told me about a child named La-a pronounced L-uh-dash-uh :wacko:
> 
> Wow - This has to be the winner of most ridiculous name* EVER*! :dohh:Click to expand...

La-a is an urban legend. This shows up on every name board and it's not true.

https://www.snopes.com/racial/language/le-a.asp


----------



## LockandKey

I was only going by what my sister in law told me, so I have no idea on whether or not it's true.


----------



## AMM1031

My sister in law is a kindergarten teacher and has been for a few year and she comes and tells us all the crazy names that she has in her class, 

A-A= A-dash-a
Lemonjello= La-ron-ja-lo
orangejello=or-ron-ja-lo
willow storm


Willow Storm isnt so bad, but I also have a cousin who named her son 
Deno Rean and its said Dino Rain? :wacko:


----------



## Arlee

AMM1031 said:


> A-A= A-dash-a
> Lemonjello= La-ron-ja-lo
> orangejello=or-ron-ja-lo
> 
> :

WTF? :dohh:


----------



## AMM1031

Arlee said:


> AMM1031 said:
> 
> 
> A-A= A-dash-a
> Lemonjello= La-ron-ja-lo
> orangejello=or-ron-ja-lo
> 
> :
> 
> WTF? :dohh:Click to expand...



Yeah they were triplets!
:wacko:


----------



## The Alchemist

kitcatbaby said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arlosmama said:
> 
> 
> Boleslaw....seriously....Boleslaw....
> 
> Well, Boleslaw is a polish name pronounced nothing like coleslaw. But yes, to the English speaking world, I can see this name being made fun of. But I just had to clarify it's definitely of polish origin.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for educating me :)Click to expand...

Hehe no problem :flower:


----------



## The Alchemist

AMM1031 said:


> A-A= A-dash-a
> Lemonjello= La-ron-ja-lo
> orangejello=or-ron-ja-lo
> willow storm

So now we have an extra alphabet??? :dohh:


----------



## dontworry

babers said:


> Oh.... and my brother just named his son Tiberius.

As in, James Tiberius Kirk from Star Trek? I love that name! :haha:


----------



## mightyspu

When I worked for an assurance company, we had a policy holder by the name of 

Urec Unt

He would get very vexed by members of head office phoning him to check if he was real. Apparently we once had a temp put some bogus silly names in the system and they thought he was one of them. Name was not of English origin though.

And Wilberforce and Block are old traditional names.


----------



## CeeDee

AMM1031 said:


> My sister in law is a kindergarten teacher and has been for a few year and she comes and tells us all the crazy names that she has in her class,
> 
> A-A= A-dash-a
> Lemonjello= La-ron-ja-lo
> orangejello=or-ron-ja-lo
> willow storm
> 
> 
> Willow Storm isnt so bad, but I also have a cousin who named her son
> Deno Rean and its said Dino Rain? :wacko:

:nope: Except for Willow Storm, these are urban legends as well. Google them or check Social Security adminstration.


----------



## Lisa84

Somone i used to work with was having a little girl and all through the pregnancy was going to call her Lilly... A 'normal name' 

She had her and i received a txt announcing that *Armarni* had been born...... *Armarni!!!!* xxx


----------



## vintagecat

Just remembered an old co-worker's name. 'Montana May Storm'. She WAS a stormy person too, so it matched her name!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Moxie crimefighter, lolol some celeb named their kid that-


----------



## keepthefaithx

And okay

a knew a girl named

gumbrina.


----------



## LilDreamy

here's a weird one but I like it kind of.

I girl named her daught the word "heaven" backwards, "Nevaeh" pronounced Neh-vay-uh. :)


----------



## LockandKey

LilDreamy said:


> here's a weird one but I like it kind of.
> 
> I girl named her daught the word "heaven" backwards, "Nevaeh" pronounced Neh-vay-uh. :)


That name is actually quite popular here in the US, its on the top 100 list. I am not a fan of it though


----------



## AMM1031

CeeDee said:


> AMM1031 said:
> 
> 
> My sister in law is a kindergarten teacher and has been for a few year and she comes and tells us all the crazy names that she has in her class,
> 
> A-A= A-dash-a
> Lemonjello= La-ron-ja-lo
> orangejello=or-ron-ja-lo
> willow storm
> 
> 
> Willow Storm isnt so bad, but I also have a cousin who named her son
> Deno Rean and its said Dino Rain? :wacko:
> 
> :nope: Except for Willow Storm, these are urban legends as well. Google them or check Social Security adminstration.Click to expand...

THESE ARE NOT URBAN LEGENDS... they were children in her class, I saw the name list of her class. I dont care what you THINK they are, they are valid names of children.


----------



## makecaker

Where I used to work we had customer called kelvin cool and we had to call him mr cool. We also had a mrs dyker grover (always reminded me of byker grove on tele). And there was a guy who I can't remember exactly the order of his name but he had about 6 of them and they were jesus Nazareth Bethlehem Joseph...something something along same theme


----------



## Mummy2B21

A girl i went to school with named her two girls Princess-Bliss Tianna May &
Precious May Dollie!!!


----------



## TaraxSophia

I knew a kid called Prentice once like the aPrentice Ahahaha! Poor little boy! And also one called spike, pretty sure that's the dog off rugrats :/


----------



## beanzz

AshleyR said:


> My friends sister recently named her baby Silver. :\

Is it really bad that I quite like this name?! :blush: :haha:

I can't think of any weird non-celeb names I've heard of.


----------



## Arlee

Blue Ivy :-/


----------



## ickle pand

TaraxSophia said:


> I knew a kid called Prentice once like the aPrentice Ahahaha! Poor little boy! And also one called spike, pretty sure that's the dog off rugrats :/

Prentice is actually quite a common name up here, especially as a surname :)


----------



## CloverMouse

Arlee said:


> I know a little girl called Galaxy :-/

I know a little boy with this name! His siblings are Xzoric, and Pad'me (I wish I was joking!)


I also know of 

Mystic (boy)
Stormy (girl)
Princewilliam (boy)
Promise (girl)
Dyemond (boy)



I could go on forever! I work in a pre-school and we get some doozies!


----------



## LockandKey

someone I know wants to name her little girl Paradise


----------



## ilvmylbug

Pilot Inspector :haha:


----------



## AMM1031

I also have a cousin names MiDori Rose Budd, but it fits her very well.


----------



## sweetmere

I know an Aero Storm Smith (AKA Aero Smith). (boy)
a Sparrow (girl)
a Scout (girl)
a Jamaica (girl)


----------

